# DIY Vines



## rjudson88 (Oct 23, 2010)

So I'm not sure if there has been a thread about this before, I certainly haven't seen any. I wanted to make my own vines and borrowed ideas from the backgrounds on various forums. I took some 1/2" cotton rope, cut it to size (they varied from 6-9'), used one gloved hand to slather it in black silicone a foot and a half at a time (not too thick), and then rolled it in eco earth. Few hours later I stuck the leaves in, some using their wire, some glued into the "vine" and voila! Few hours later I had a few dozen feet of vine. I'll try to get some photos uploaded in the morning when her lights are back on.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

sounds cool, can't wait to see pics!!

there has been a few people that covered rope in silicone and peat, But I'm not sure if anyone's attached fake leave to them...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

there are some fake vines implemented in certain vivs, just gotta do some searching on the forum and you will find them. Some with a base of pvc pipes and others with wires


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

Julio said:


> there are some fake vines implemented in certain vivs, just gotta do some searching on the forum and you will find them. Some with a base of pvc pipes and others with wires


Some of the technique's on Josh (joshH)'s site biotopic design incorporate a few fake vine techniques. One comes to mind of fraying polyethylene rope for a root-hair looking design.


----------



## rjudson88 (Oct 23, 2010)

I guess I meant I hadn't seen one quite the same.  Anywho two of the photos I nabbed with my phone turned out pretty well so I included a shot that shows a little bit of detail of the vine, and one with the leaves in it.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here are a few links of similar ideas.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57563-pics-my-new-constructed-vivarium.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/21034-how-were-these-constructed.html

And my humble attempts using the techniques.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/60319-practice-root-system-backgrounds.html


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Those came out nice! Good job


----------



## rjudson88 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks! 

Grimm: I definitely got the idea from the first and third threads you posted. I wanted them to be flexible and no one had gotten back to me about how that glue mixture hardened...so I had a bunch of silicone I had gotten to do a background for my geckos and decided to use it for my ig instead seeing as how even when dry silicone is pretty flexible.


----------

